

Apple's domains - beggi
http://ipod.com/init

======
timothya
In case it goes away, here's a copy: <http://pastebin.com/yZxWJD9n>

~~~
thomasfl
It's gone away. Thanks for sharing this.

------
lbotos
I may be a novice but shouldn't that document not be in a webroot or shouldn't
the webserver not render it? I mean, It's not giving any terribly sensitive
information but I'd assume that it shouldn't be just dumping like that?

~~~
jrockway
Correct.

------
pooriaazimi
Such a shame they don't own aapl.com, mac.org & macintosh.{com,org}...

Off topic: I've noticed that recently, Google's first result for 'Mac' has
(mysteriously) changed from "apple.com/mac" to "maccosmetics.com"!

~~~
alasano
That's very interesting. Seems like an unfeasible task to outrank Apple using
that keyword.

~~~
Xorlev
My search for Mac has a local cosmetics salon ranked first.

~~~
tonyrice
I also did a search and I can confirm that www.maccosmetics.com is indeed
first. Interesting.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Well my beautiful wife will buy six Mac Cosmetics products some months,
outnumbering the total amount of Apple products purchased by our household
ever (a total which includes 0 Macs). So it makes some sense to me that _more_
people searching "mac" are looking for the cosmetics, which they research,
review, and buy regularly, especially if a portion of Apple searchers are also
using more specific terms like "macbook" or "air".

------
pixelcort
My favorite is <http://mammals.org>.

~~~
michaelpinto
it seems like it was part of an old project: [http://www.quora.com/Why-did-
Apple-purchase-Mammals-org-and-...](http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Apple-
purchase-Mammals-org-and-why-does-it-redirect-to-Apple-com)

~~~
glhaynes
It's been a long time (obviously), but I _think_ I recall mammals.org being
registered right around the same time they were starting to use names like
Darwin and Carbon.

~~~
michaelpinto
Imagine if you will being in the meeting when Jobs shot down the idea "damn it
mammals are just too whimpy! i want fierce creatures like big angry cats!!!"

------
spitfire
That list shows a huge amount of earnt knowledge.

Notice the www.applesmartcovers.com domains? That sort of stuff, while obvious
in hindsight, probably nets them hundreds of $K alone.

~~~
palish
Sorry, could you expand on that? It sounds interesting, but I don't understand
the logic.

~~~
gauravk92
I'm not too sure either, but my guess is in implied value, where without an
apple and iPad and smart cover, the domain is worth $5/mo but with it, it's
obvious prime Internet real estate and worth a lot more. As for how much money
apple actually makes from this domain, I'm pretty confident nothing.

------
apike
This is only a subset of Apple's less important domains. For example,
iwork.com, apple.ca, itunes.com, etc. are not here.

~~~
conradev
However, each redirecting domain has this file viewable, so most are publicly
viewable. For example, <http://itunes.com/init>.

~~~
sixcorners
Weird, half the time that redirects to
[http://search.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZContentLink.woa/...](http://search.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZContentLink.woa/wa/link?path=init)

------
j_baker
Just out of curiosity, what is the last line for?

    
    
        1;

~~~
gwillen
Causes the file to evaluate to 'true' when loaded as a Perl library, which is
good form to indicate no error.

------
FreshCode
airport.com - what a domain.

~~~
nik_0_0
Wow! And Airport products weren't even released until 1999. I'm not sure how
they did that. Probably something to do with liquid cash assets ;)

------
jrockway
What really scares me is that somewhere, some code that looks like "%matrix =
(); do 'init'; ..." exists. That's one way to implement config files, I
guess...

~~~
rachelbythebay
Ask someone to show you i2.

------
rainboiboi
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /init on this server.

seems like we have hackers from apple visiting!

------
hughesey
Can find them using Reverse IP Lookups as well: e.g.
<http://viewdns.info/reverseip/?host=ipod.com>

Try a few other of their domains and see what else is hosted on the same
server.

------
alexhaefner
Can someone explain to me what this is (or was since it is no longer listed)?

------
jedediah
For a far more extensive list, see
<http://www.aboutus.org/Apple.com#redirectory->

------
matheusalmeida
Isn't a bit strange that www.apple.co.uk isn't in apple's huge list of
domains?

~~~
Hontano
It looks like Apple Illustration got there first in August 1996. I presume
Apple Computer didn't have the foresight to go around registering with every
ccTLD back then.

It must be worth a pretty penny now though.

------
tastive
The perl here will give me nightmares.

%matrix = ( key => val, k2 => v2 );

is your friend :(

yes, i scare easily.

------
ben1040
I like the domain for "MacOS X Leon."

~~~
jowiar
English:Lion::Español:León

------
steventruong
I'm curious on how many TLD extensions Apple owns for "apple" i.e. apple.com,
apple.net, etc

------
kooshball
seems like icloud.org shouldn't be listed under .br

------
philipdlang
Check out all the microsoft ones at the bottom...

~~~
Permit
Those just indicate redirects to Microsoft's website, Apple-owned domains.

------
program
the perl script is broken in all other sites as well. E.g.
<http://imac.com/init>

~~~
landr0id
Same with <http://appl.com/init>, and in case it goes away:
<http://pastebin.com/HSagC973>

------
zeynalov
Why mammals.org?!

~~~
lince
It have been replied on top by @michaelpinto : "it seems like it was part of
an old project: <http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Apple-purchase-Mammals-org-
and-...>

------
necenzurat
Ok, what was the guy who fount this looking for in the first place?

